# Game #44: Nets @ Cavs (2/1/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*New Jersey Nets* *(23-20) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(26-17)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

The Cavs are riding into this game on a 6-game winning streak. New Jersey has always played Cleveland well in seasons past. Despite the fact they’re currently on a 4-game losing streak, that means little as their team matches up well against us. Much like how we played the Suns, Cleveland has to control the tempo and play their style of game. Even if it causes Cleveland to get burned early, stick to your guns and grind it out. The Nets will be coming into this game on the second night of a back-to-back. The first game on their back-to-back will be against the Detroit Pistons.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

They are a tough matchup up for us so far. I hope we can turn it around and beat these guys. Keep the streak going cause it sucks to see a winning streak stopped at home.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Gonna be a tough game, problably a tougher game then the heat game. For some reason, home or on the road, we always have a difficult time with the Nets. Im not shure if its just a bad matchup or we just dont play good on those specific nights, but we really need to play good on wednesday to beat them. 

I agree, its not fun to see a winning streak end on your home court.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Nets flat out have our number. We match up with them HORRRIBLLY.

Goood luck says I.

Though maybe we can use Andy like we did against the Suns so that Jason doesn't rip us apart on pick and rolls.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

The last game Vince Carter was ballin. I got two of my favorite players playing. This is going to be a showdown.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Who is your other favorite player? Lebron? or maybe sasha pavolic


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Who is your other favorite player? Lebron? or maybe sasha pavolic


He's a Mike Wilks fan. :clown:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

OH, IC. i thought he might have been a zendon hamiltion fan.....oh, hes not on our team. me=sad, tears tears. not really :eek8:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Put this one in the loss column. NJ always kicks our ***

Man I hate playing the Nets


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

They are not the same team we played in NJ a month ago. They are 3-7 in their last team almost floating around .500 after there 9 game win streak they have came down to earth.

I would think we could get this one, we are the hot team while they are not. And it seems our team as a whole is playing alot better defense.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

NJ has lost 4 in a row and 7 of their last 10. They have to play a back to back and it starts with the Pistons. I think they are going to be worn out and tired as hell when they come to the Q. I see a 10 point victory and our streak going to 7...look for our streak to end in Miami against Wade or Philly against AI.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This is a big game, Cavs could see the Nets in an important playoff series and they need to figure out how to beat them.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Chea we do. We need to change our gameplan against them. Or possible send Mike Wilks out there to break vince carter's knees witha hammer. hmm. that might work.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Did anyone notice the Nets just beat Detroit? Not a good omen.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Good Luck 2morrow guys, im looking forward to this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dude. Is that Ghost Rider?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

EHL said:


> This is a big game, Cavs could see the Nets in an important playoff series and they need to figure out how to beat them.


For that to happen, Philly would have to win the Atlantic, which, while not impossible, isn't easy. 
Due to NBA's stupid seeding system, the Cavs can be no better than the 4th seed, and would most likely meet Detroit in the second round, while if the Nets win the Atlantic, would probably meet Miami in the second round. 
Of course, the Nets and the Cavs could meet in the ECF!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

The Nets beat the Pistons tonight 91-84, hopefully they will be tired for tomorrows game. Back to backs are always tough, and i imagine they are even tougher when you played the Pistons on the first night. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Jefferson moving up in stature with Nets*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Jefferson moving up in stature with Nets*
> 
> Wednesday, February 01, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Ordering the right combo*












> _LeBron James reads to sixth graders at Quicken Loans Arena on Tuesday. The youngsters won the “reading timeout” with James for logging the most minutes reading in October and November 2005._
> 
> *Ordering the right combo*
> *Cavs drive through six foes with rotation*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | New Jersey Nets/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Back to back with the Nets and Heat. That is a tough. They need to protect their home court and win tonite. I cant wait to watch this one it should be exciting.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Unless VC unleashes 45 on us. Then it wont be too excitiing


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Didn't the Nets beat us last time at home on the second of a back to back for them?

Z needs to step it up this game: last time Kristic I though outplayed him. We have better bigs so we need to dominate the paint this time around. Hopefully can at least stay with Carter and we should be alright


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> *Didn't the Nets beat us last time at home on the second of a back to back for them*?
> 
> Z needs to step it up this game: last time Kristic I though outplayed him. We have better bigs so we need to dominate the paint this time around. Hopefully can at least stay with Carter and we should be alright


Yes, the Nets were on the 2nd day of a back to back when they played Cleveland then.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Dude. Is that Ghost Rider?


Yes it was.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Newble is doubtful for tonight and I don't think he's going to play. So I'm editing his picture out of the bench crew.

*Edit:* Marty Vicious has been called back from the NBDL. So maybe he'll be dressed for the game tonight. Check the MA thread below for the link to the story.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I would love to see him play. He could be the next Paul Gasol. 

Hey i could dream


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden has our first two baskets tonight. Nice to see Drew with a nice start.

Cleveland has an 8-0 lead and New Jersey calls time out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Now the Nets are having their run. Cleveland needs to pick it back up.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

not anymore


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Enter the Wild Thing and LJax.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke given 3 open three-pointer and he finally nails the last one. LOL

Cleveland leads 17-15 at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Luke better make that 3. A shooter cant miss three in a row from his spot


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm glad Luke hit it. Maybe that will get his confidence going.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland hasn't attacked the rim at all yet. They'll need to change that soon. Too many jumpers.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

way too many jumpers. Seems like they always do bad when shootin jumpers, but then they do better when the drive. But it seems like every game they play they start shooting jumpers again... DOnt they learn


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice drive by drew. But thats the first FT trip tonight. thats gotta change


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden fouled and going to the line for our first free throws of the night.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

The lakers went to the line 58 times against the knicks last night. Thats crazy


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

These turnovers are stupid. They have nothing to do with the nets. they are just loss of concentration. 

THe wild thang back in


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Our halftime score is going to look like a 1st quarter score for Phoenix. The scoring is going to pick up in the second half. I keep telling myself that because I never would have expected this.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Is it just me or does Scott Williams say the word "FANTASTIC" every 17 seconds 

Sasha with da tre


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Snow just plowed AV down. lol

to bad sasha didnt hit that three. woulda been loud


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by 1 point at halftime (34-35). Ugly game thus far.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Look at it this way, we're only down 1 and Lebron has 4 pts. He's guaranteed to explode at some point in the 2nd half (or at least stop taking so many J's)

Was that Jmac talking to Lebron? :hurl:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Austin said, "keep playing sloppy and we will win."

can someone explain what that means?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden nails another shot. He's 5-5 from the field. At least he's feeling it.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Yah, if we are staying in the game without LBJ scoring, we should win if he gets started


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Impressive drive from Snow there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does Jason Kidd always hit all of his 3's against us?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice recovery by Luke


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice play by Luke after getting the ball taken by VC. Nice job running down the court for the block


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

How do they not call a foul. Lebron was on the ground with nets all around him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Lebron can't even get a shot off, same with Z. 

The Nets are packing the lane big time....we're gonna have to hit some outside shots to win this game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope LBJ isn't hurt. As he got up, something seemed wrong.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to close out this last minute...Nets are 21-0 when leading after 3


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks like there is alot of talking between damon and donyell with vince. Carter shoved them both.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice shot by D. Jones.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The game is tied 62-62 at the end of the third quarter. One more to go.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We really need this one with Miami coming up. If LBJ keeps attacking the basket I like our chances


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ stepping up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

King James with strength!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Here we go boys. 7-0 run. one more comming. I have a feeling LBJ might catch fire. 

Damon jones doing what we hired him to do


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Great defensive play by big andy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice D by Sasha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Uggh thats killer


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looken like this games gonna go down to the end


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall and DJ need to chill out with the 3's


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Two missed three pointers. Nice hussle by marshall to keep the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow what a block by LBJ!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with a big block. So that's 3 games in a row with athletic blocks by James.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron... and-1!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, thats what we needed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great D by Sasha again

James with amazing strength (we needed that hoop big time)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

T up Vince!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Why is Vince talking trash? What's up? He's been talking all night (I remember him angry at somebody going all the way back to the first half).


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I like seeing Andy stand up for his teamates. I like that in him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Why is Vince talking trash? What's up?


Sasha has been in his grill (bad idea...don't want to piss off Carter....he'll get on one of those streaks)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Big And1 play by Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> I like seeing Andy stand up for his teamates. I like that in him


I agree


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron to the hole strong. His first step is better than people think.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron being aggressive down the stretch = beautiful sight.

Nice iso play btw, avoid the pick and roll late in games.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big 3 from Sasha. Big play. LeBron told Sasha to move and the play worked.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

HUGE THREE POINTER.

did you see vicious getting crunk. 

oh yah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I gotta say i'm VERY happy with the development of our young AV/Sasha duo.

Lebron making all the plays for us down the stretch


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> HUGE THREE POINTER.
> 
> *did you see vicious getting crunk. *
> 
> oh yah


 :cheers:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha again! Dueling with Vince. LOL


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

IM loving this. Everyone is scoring. 

Sasha is clutch


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha is a frickin beast..thank God we didn't trade him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big defense by James and big rebound!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Another awesome defensive play by James!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron with another trip dub!

22/10/10


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm Nets want to send Lebron to the line...exercise the demons Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Clutch FT's by Lebron!!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

"you can book this one to the cavaliers"

I love saying that


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hmm Nets want to send Lebron to the line...exercise the demons Lebron


Demons begone in the name of The King!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron 15pts 3asst 4rebs 2 huge defensive plays in the 4th = CLUTCH. 

Finally end the curse against the Nets. 

Sasha takin it to Vince all night, Andy killin the boards, GREAT WIN.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Sasha not taking any Bull---- tonight. He is playing tough on both ends of the floor. Add the guard play of Snow and Jones, and it looks like the Cavaliers have something working here..

And how about Anderson playing the semi-enforcer role :clap: He has all of the guy's back. 

Also, let's not forget the early contributions of Drew Gooden. He kept them in this game in the first half. He's probably close to 20-10 tonight with limited minutes. Lebron started slow, but Drew picked up the early slack.

Great team effort !!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 91, New Jersey 85*


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Box Score*

Great win. Winning at miami would be even better


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

AV and Sasha dont back down from nobody. I love it. Shasha step up huge. Knocked down some shoots and played pretty good D. I also thought Gooden was huge early when LeBron couldnt get it going offensively. Bron gets another triple double, he has such good vision. Tomorrow we gotta go out and play strong on a tough back to back.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

LeBron had a subpar game (which is funny when you realize he went 26/11/10, just goes to show how high the expectations are) but only because the star of tonights game was Sasha. He has 2 huge jump shots and plays good defense against Vinnie all night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's funny that when Lebron struggles, that is when he gets the triple doubles. When his shot doesn't fall he starts going to the assists and rebounds more. If only he could do that when he's playing well too. I think two of his three triple doubles this year have been so-so games.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah but one of these days he'll have a 44/12/15 game and all the haters will have strokes because they couldn't think of anything stupid and petty to whine about.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> Yeah but one of these days he'll have a 44/12/15 game and all the haters will have strokes because they couldn't think of anything stupid and petty to whine about.


 :cheers:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/02/2006 | Cavs coach has plenty of praise to go around*












> *Cavs coach has plenty of praise to go around*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/02/2006 | James, Cavs streaking*












> *James, Cavs streaking*
> *LeBron’s triple-double sparks seventh victory in row*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Sasha clutch victory*












> _LeBron James, drawing a foul on New Jersey’s Clifford Robinson on this third-period drive, finished with his third triple-double of the season: 26 points, 11 rebounds, 10 assists._
> 
> *Sasha clutch victory*
> *Pavlovic’s scoring down stretch fuels Cavs’ seventh straight win*
> ...


----------

